# Does a Cat-Injured Pigeon need Antibiotics? If so, How to get?



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi! I'm not a complete novice, because I rescued a baby pigeon last year that fell from its nest in our palm tree. It grew up and returned to it's flock. 

Yesterday I took a pigeon away from a cat. It has 3 abrasions or bites and feathers are missing, but nothing appears broken, and the pigeon seems strong and is eating. We took it to Native Animal Rescue, they said if I put neosporin on the wounds it'll be fine. They didn't want it, so I said I would take care of it. My husband modified a rabbit hutch, and "Skyler" is recouperating in there. The question is does Skyler need antibiotics? NAR says no, but Pigeon Cote website appears to say yes. I cannot take Skylar to a vet for $50. or more. Please advise.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi FoC,



It is a gamble if Antibiotics are not used.


Generally, a Cat's Teeth and Claw tips contain Bacteria which can cause a lethal systemic infection in Birds, even when no bites or injuries appear to be seen.


The usual recourse is any good broad spectrum Antibiotic, such as Baytril.

Usually, if such an infection is going, there will be no symptoms untill close to the end, with death on or by day four, sometimes latter of day three.

Today, if I read you right, is day two.


Maybe head to a Petsmart now, and get whatever their best Antibiotic is, and, check back here for dosage review.


Images of the Baby?


Images also of any poops he has made?



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

I think it can only help the outcome of the pigeon in question and antibiotics arent all that expensive


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

Their shouldn't be a problem if nepsporin was applied to the wounds the same day you rescued the pigeon. Their may be a problem if Skyler scratches the wounds with his nails. Pigeon feet aren't exactly steril because they step in their own poop all the time. To bad bandaids aren't an option for pigeons. I would also take Phils advice on buying some Baytril.


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks, Phil, I will take pix of Skylar, but I may have trouble downloading to this computer. I'll try to post them, maybe tomorrow. Yes, it's only been a bit more than 24 hours since his mauling. Skylar appears to be a young adult pigeon. He was pooping a lot yesterday, but I cleaned it up last night. Today he's staying in the loft we made him, and the poop is falling into it where I can't see. But he's apparently eating because the seeds are scattered all over, and he is standing and looking quite alert and content. I will call petsmart and another pet store and see what they have, then report back. It may be an hour. They may not have much, California is very restrictive, trying to force everyone to go to vets for meds and the vets are so expensive. But I can afford $20. or so for medicine. Thanks.


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone, for your advice. Petsmart says they don't have any antibiotics, for birds or for other animals. I asked what they had for fish, and they said Triple Sulfa and Tetra Fungus Guard; but I don't know if those are antibiotics or not. I'll call some other pet stores tomorrow morning when they open. I went thru this in the spring when I rescued a baby starling. It totally recovered and even flew one time, then it regressed and dropped dead. NAR said 1 dose of antibiotics was all it needed, but starlingtalk said it needed a whole course of antibiotics, but I couldn't get my hands on any without paying top dollar for a vet. I think NAR wants to kill the non-native birds.

Skyler is a sweet bird. He was so scared at first; when I tried to take him from the "loft" at first, yesterday, he freaked out. Then after I fed him, he got a little tamer. Then we made him a "nesting box" and put lavender flowers in it, I could tell he really liked that. When I put fresh nesting material in his box this evening, then he let me pick him up. I love pigeons. Even though he's a little afraid of me, he understands that I am a friend. I hope I can help him, and return him to the sky and his flock.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

hold up iam gonna suck ya in ok please keep posting on this forum please


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

The 'Triple Sulfa' then...

Or...

Farm and Feed Stores often carry packets of Erythromycin at like 8 bucks for a sachet holding a lot more than plenty.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

I would recommend the Triple Sulfa as well, it's easy enough to mix up and is effective against the P. Multocida bacteria (the bacteria of concern), where some other antibiotics are not always effective against certain strains.

You will also need to stop by the drug store and pick up a 1cc syringe (the kind without the needle attached) to measure and give the med.

Karyn


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

Thx for advice to get the triple sulfa. Now I have some other options. In fact Petsmart does carry Ornicyn Plus (Each powder packet contains 29 mg Erythromycin activity, dextrose, citric acid, Vitamin B1, 1 mg; Vitamin B2, 1 mg: Vitamin B6, 1 mg; Vitamin B12), for birds for $7.99. They also have sulfadimethoxine 15 mg per fluid oz for $3.99. the Triple Sulfa is $15. it's for fish, but I'll get whatever is best for Skyler. Another local pet store has ornacycline (for birds) each pkt contains 250 mg tetracycline, use 1 pkt for small birds, 2 for large birds. Which should I get? I already have the 1 cc syringe. Thanks in advance. Ps: I'm trying to get my camera to work, it has a sticky shutter button. works sometimes, othertimes not. Lately...Not!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, we know the Triple Sulfa is packaged for fish, but the three sulfonamide drugs in the medicine are used for many animals, including humans, plus we will mix it up quite concentrated, so it will be easy to dose for you (don't forget the 1cc syringe).

Karyn


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok, I will go get it. The squab obeys the matriarch, tee-hee.

BTW, I took pix of Skyler and his poop, but I can't just copy and paste, I have to have it at a URL?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

OK, good, although not completely necessary, it would also be good to have a bit of syrup to make the suspension, it could be corn syrup, Karo Syrup (lite or regular), or even pancake.

To put up a photo you can just edit your last post, hit the go advance button, below the Edit Post section there is a section called Additional Options, in Additional Options there is a button Manage Attachments, hit that and just point to the directory and folder where the photo is located, select it and hit upload and then Submit Reply. The photo will have to be sized to under 200kb or it won't upload.

Karyn


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

FOC, in case I am not around when you get the med, here are instructions on how to make and administer the Triple Sulfa. These instructions are for Triple Sulfa by API, if it's from a different company you may have to wait, so we confirm how the med is packed from another company. Each small, individual packet in the API box contains 1000mg of pure med, I want you open one of these packs and dump it on something like a small mirror or even a magazine cover. Divide the little pile of Triple Sulfa (TS) evenly in half, use a credit card or a business card, then put other half back in the pack and put away.

I want you to get a shot glass and add 10cc of water to it and make a mark on the outside to where this level is. You can you the 1cc syringe you have to do this, just fill to the 10th line on the syringe (1cc) and place this in the glass 10 times, or if you have a cooking teaspoon (must be a cooking teaspoon and not a common flatware teaspoon) you can measure out two teaspoons of water and place in the shot glass (1 teaspoon = 5mL/cc). If you do not have a shot glass you could use something like a small pill bottle to substitute. Once you have the 10cc/mL level marked on the outside of the shot glass/bottle, throw out the water.

Now with the half pack of the TS you have set aside (500mg), place this in the marked shot glass/bottle, now add 2cc/mL of very warm water to this (this will dissolve it quicker, use the 1cc syringe you have, fill to the 10th line, this will be 1cc/mL as mentioned, two times) and stir the water and TS well into solution. I am hoping you do have some kind of syrup around that I mentioned, take the syrup and slowly pour it into the shot glass until you reach the 10cc/mL mark you made on the side of the shot glass/bottle and stir the syrup and TS/water mix together well, you now have a 5% TS suspension (50mg/mL) to dose with. If you do not have syrup, use water for the whole 10cc/mL, just make sure you shake the med extremely well before drawing a dose, and do this quickly, so the med does not settle out.

We need to get 0.20cc/mL (this is to the second large line on a 1cc syringe, 2/10ths' of a cc, this is equal to 10mg of med), which is equal to about 4 drops, into him twice a day (every 12hr) for 7 days. Make sure you shake, or stir, the suspension well before drawing up the med to give him. Just gently open his mouth and place one drop at a time in the front of his mouth and allow him to tongue it down, if you can get a weight on him we can check to see if the dose needs to be adjusted. Refrigerate the med after use until next time.

FYI, 1cc = 1mL, same thing.

Karyn


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

OK, I have the Triple Sulfa, and I have agave syrup, and maybe a tsp of maple syrup. If I need to I'll go get the karo syrup, I will. Agave's quite a bit runnier, but whatever you think. I have the 1 cc syringe, and a long flexible tube that can be used with it or not. I suppose I should weigh Skylar... Let's see if this image loads...


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

OK, thanks, Karyn, I'm doing it, I'll use the agave syrup unless someone objects. I guess I'll weigh him first... I'll report that in a minute. THANK-YOU.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi FoC,



Agave should be fine...



Lovely Pigeon!



Where are the lovely poops???


We gotta wonder 'why' he or she was Cat Caught.


Usually, they get caught because they are ill or injured already.


Phil
Lv


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Phil, Thanks, Skylar is a pretty one. I don't know why he got caught, he might have been in the garden. But the little cat guy who caught him is a determined hunter.


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

There are other poops, but that was the biggest one this a.m. It has a seed fallen onto it, it looks like a cilantro seed, those seeds in the pix are definitley cilantro seed size in real life. Another poop looked different, more like a coiled rattlesnake, and a bit smaller.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

FOC, as Phil says, the Agave should be fine.

One of the reasons I like to use a Sulfa drug in these instances, is that not only is it effective against the bacteria from cats, but will also treat for an illness called coccidiosis and salmonella (paratyphoid) as well. Although looking at the decent looking dropping, these infections are not such a huge concern.

Let's get him started on the med and see if there are any other concerns that need addressed. Yes, a good looking bird.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi FoC,



Okeydoke...all sounds good.


Maybe use plain white Paper Towels for his Cage Bottom...much easier to see colors of the poops/urates better that way.


Best wishes!


Phil
Lv


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Phil and Karyn. Skyler weighs 269 grams or 9.5 oz.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the weight, Skyler should be fine at the dose you have him on 0.20cc, twice a day. Please continue to monitor his weight and keep us updated, as his weight is under were it shlould be.

Karyn


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks so much! Skyler took his medicine, and was glad to get back to his nest, and his freshened "loft," which is only 2'h x 3'w x 2'h. We needed something in a hurry. I would take pictures of his wounds but it might be difficult, I don't want to freak him out unnecessarily. For the same reason, I didn't apply more neosporin. I say, "coooo, coooo, coooo..." when I take him, and he just lets me pick him up! While I'm handling him, he puts up a bit of resistance, not much. What a nice bird he is, but he doesn't like to be messed with. I hope he'll be OK. I was thinking of letting him go in the bathroom, so he can stretch his wings a bit. Maybe when we get to know each other better. Should I cover the mirror so he doesn't fly into it? The window is frosted glass. The garage is too big and too much stuff in there, like engines, I might never be able to catch him again. I'll show you a picture of his "loft." Maybe I should say cage, but loft sounds so much nicer. I wish it was big enough so he could fly.

You guys are the very best!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

His "loft" looks like a fine place for him to recuperate. Letting him spend sometime in the washroom is not a bad idea, just also make sure that there are not things he can pull down or will fall down if he lands on them and also make sure the toilet seat cover is down, food and water of course if he is spending any real time there alone.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Nice 'Loft'!


Many PIgeons who are quite glad to be picked up or held, will appear to resist or struggle out of having their sense of Balance insulted in how they are picked up or held.


Bring a hand in from behind, other Hand cupped under his front, hand at the rear comes in low so his Feet will slighly lift up and he will be standing in your Palm...

Let him stand on your Palm, and, gently steady him with your other Hand, so he is in effect able to retain a nice poise and balance...even if he may tend to over-react to motions.

They have very acute senses of Balance.

Or, lift him gently from below, so his Legs are dangling between your fingers, and, that way, he understands the 'Balance' issue is not presently a worry for him to manage, since you will manage it...but, this of course takes a lot of trust, so, if doing this one, do it slow and easy, and respect his Balance and position, keep him in what would be a normal position for him, and he will likely go along with it alright once you have done it a few times for him to know what to expect.


You can have him on a Towel on your Lap as you sit, and, letting him stand normally, see if you can do the 'Neosporin' applications in a liesured way, offering verbal assurances and praise and admirations...explain what you want to do and why, show him the Tube of 'Neosporin'.


Most of what they hate about being held, is not knowing what to expect, and, having their sense of Balance insulted...and not knowing what is going on or why.


Once they decide they can know what to expect, they are mostly alright with it, and will even allow being held at odd angles or positions, and let you fuss with things, but trust must be established for this, of course, so they can feel it is safe and not get panicky or upset.

They need an acceptence which makes sense to them in their terms, to go along with things.


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks, Karyn, the bathroom can be Skyler's exercise room when I get a chance to rearrange it. A couple perches or landings up high, that he can fly between is probably how I'll try to set it up. I wonder if they need direct sunlight for vit. D like we do. His loft is set up on the porch (up high so cats can't sit right by the cage and stare at him); no sun reaches it, though it's bright shade in the morning. ...(time elapses)... Just before I gave Skyler his medicine, he got away from me. Luckily, we were in the bathroom. He seems to fly well. Unfortunately he tried to fly out the closed bathroom window (even tho the glass is frosted and you can't see anything through it but light), and he slammed against the window rather violently, and then kept flapping desperately against it. Then when I gave him his medicine he was quite resistant.

Darn, the shortened form of my user name isn't the coolest. I thought it would be shortened to "Friend." (sigh) Guess I am a squab.

Thanks for the advice about how to handle a pigeon. I have been picking him up, sort of, like you described, except I approach him from the front (he's always facing me if I'm present). Then I put the other hand on top of his back and hold his wings because: He's calm when I pick him up (also I'm usually singing softly or cooing), but then if I walk or move or do anything he gets restless and starts flapping his wings (and of course I stop singing). He may have gotten away from me because I'm trying to think about how to do it right and varying my approach, I wasn't quite as intuitive and sensitive this a.m. I didn't sleep so well, I got cold last night.

It would be cool to see some videos about how to handle a pigeon. He is not very cooperative when it comes to taking medicine. I let him stand on my lap, like you said, and then put my left hand on his shoulders (so he doesn't fly away); with my thumb and forefinger coming around from the back of his head on both sides, so that I can open his beak. Then I administer the medicine with the syringe in the right hand. A drop or two at a time. Then I have to hold his beak closed or he will shake his head and lose a lot of medicine.

I wonder how old he is, and how I can get him to enjoy our time together more. Today is the first time he really made a break for it; he must be feeling stronger. I try to tell him he only has to stay a week and he'll be much better off. But he's singing "Ramblin Fever." Would he like the roasted unsalted peanuts more than unroasted? He won't eat out of my hand. But he has a bowl of food all the time, he scatters the seeds about, and he's making plenty of poop.

Thanks, again, Phil, for the advice, there's lots of good advice there. I want to build trust. I tried showing him the syringe first. He seems wilder now than he did before. Maybe he was in shock or kind-of playing possum before, out of fear. Maybe he's just trying to tell me that he wants to be free. 

PS (edit): My husband just said that maybe Skyler freaked out because DH brought the utility ladder into the bathroom, and we were both trying to catch him. There was a lot going on in the house. That makes sense. Two huge mammals swiping at the air around him in a small room probably brought the "fight or flight" out in him. Poor little guy. I'll try to be more serene when I handle him, and find a quiet time.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Friend, 


Hard to guess his age...he could be several Months old, or quite a few years.


They can be quite the Wiggle-Worms, indeed.


Personally, I steer clear of 'Peanuts' for several reasons.

But, White Safflower Seeds seem a universal favorite, and are quite safe...as are raw, Sunflower Seed 'Hearts' ( any Petsmart or similar should have them ).


He is an adult, who has only so much elastic tolerance for being fussed with byh anyone of any Species, especially as he is feeling pretty good now, flies, and has been independent for however long, prior to this incident and his recovery situation.


Any Flight-able Bird, I only do the fussings in the Bathroom, Door 'closed', in case they do get away from me, and, once in a while, they do! And they can be quite wiley too, pretending to go along with something, appearing co-operaative, then electing their moment strategicaally, to make the break!


Lol...


Sometimes, this is as good as is it gunna get.



Phil
Lv


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks, Phil. You made me feel better. I'll look for the white safflower seeds and the sunflower seed hearts. Actually it's probably a good sign that he's quick enough to get away from me, and that he's frisky and defiant.  He saw his chance and made a break for it, like you said. Ha-ha


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Friend, 



It's a good sign, definitely.


They have close to no reason in their minds to let us handle or fuss with them, especially once feeling better.


I have done so many over the years, I have worked out many ways of things which are hard for me to even realize I am doing, let alone to try and describe or explain, but, which help in assuring the Bird, or which somehow impart a sense of safety and acceptence which diminishes their anxiety and or persuaded them to abide my fussings.


But, all in all, these are WILD, emotionally independent Creatures, often Adults who have had years of mature Liveing behind them, and, if anything, it is amazing they are as easy going and willing to be bothered at all with our interventions!


I always explain everything to them, holding them up so our Eyes are on the same level, and, I show them the Meds or Syringes or whatever, and explain my intentions and reasons.


This is very interesting sometimes, where, once garnering their full attention, they will show expressions which suggest a great deal of effort on their part TO understand whatever it is I am going on about...and, somehow, usually, in my opinion anyway, they understand enough of it to reach their decisions, and, to allow me to do things then with vastly less resistence or objection.


I often hold them on my left palm, almost under my chin, right hand half cupping their Head, and 'cuddle' a little that way, me offering praise and compliments and or whatever else intended to encouraage them to feel recognised and admired and cared about...where, they then have a sort of 'sheepish' or 'dewey' sort of look, and, are much calmer and more relaxed...and are tentatively willing to try and continance whatever the next step is.


Many are quite shy, and all are really very sensitive Creatures.


First the pep-talk, then the 'cuddle', then the Lap Towel, and whatever we need to do then, gets done.


If you make a trough in the middle portion of the Lap draped Towel, their Legs can go 'there', and, left hand steadying their Back, they might offer less struggle or Leg pushing things.



Phil
Lv


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

Phil: That is a beautiful letter. Will get back to you when I have more time.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Sometimes their expression reminds me of when I was like five or six or seven, and one of my mom's older sisters would lean over, pull me into her huge bosoms, and be smootching the top of my head, mussing my hair with her hand, saying "Oh! What a lovely Boy!!"


And, I would wriggle free with a sense of 'Eeeesh! Yuck!!!'


Lol...


Oh! If Pigeons could only speak plain English! I would love to hear their comments and other communications.


I am confident some of them would be in effect, 'Swearing like a Sailor', ( at me, for catching and fussing with them, ) too...


"Okay Kiddo, time for your Pill!! and, we can change that bandage too!!! Lets go!"


Oh yeah, if looks could kill..!!!


Lol...


Usually not like that, but, sometimes, it surely is!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Friend, it sounds like he is doing just fine under your care and I am sure he will be packing on the weight and being even more of a handful before too long.

Karyn


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

Karyn, I just can't thank you enough for your patient explanation regarding the medicine. Yes, I agree that he seems strong, he's certainly a feisty one. 

Phil, that's a funny analogy. So I took you advice and before his medicine this evening, I talked to him, and told him how much we love pigeons and apologized for cats and assured him that he would go free soon, and looked him in the eyes and cuddled and petted him. In between cooing and songs. I think it helped him to trust me. He went from having a fast beating heart to being apparently completely relaxed. Then after 5 or 10 minutes of that, he tried to make a break for it, but I was ready this time. No go. Then he seemed a little sulky, and took his medicine a bit more agreeably than before, acting stubborn but not frightened. I'd say your suggestions have helped. There's more I want to say, but am just exhausted tonight. Say Goodnight, Skyler. G'night my friends!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Friend, 


Oh good!

Glad to hear.


Phil
Lv


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello to all my friends and dovers, (heh-heh)

Skyler seems stronger than ever. He's supposed to be getting some exercise in the bathroom, but he mostly just sits on the shower rod. I wanted to take him over to, and show him the food (white safflower seeds!) and water set-up, but he's flies away. He crashed around a bit at first, into the wall and ceiling. It's all white in there. I covered the mirror with a cloth but he crashed into it and pulled it down. I would think he'd just jump on my finger if I presented it, but if I put my hand near, he flies away. (Curiously, in the loft he lets me put my hand beneath him and just pick him up without a fight, but in the bathroom he acts differently). He doesn't really seem so scared anymore but he's plenty defiant, if he thinks he can be. 

Does the mirror need to be covered? Should I throw a cloth over him when it's time to catch him? Remember he stays up high. Should I chase him around a bit and encourage him to exercise (he only goes crashing when I really try to grab him). The space covers about 60 sq. feet, he has 3 landing places up high.

I got some white safflower seeds for him, but can't get him to eat out of my hand. I would characterize Skyler when he's irritable as saying: "Look, Lady, thanks for everything, but I'm not some primate baby. I'm a bird, dang it! Now let a guy have some dignity and space."


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I would not be trying to get him to do anything exercise wise, not for now anyway.

Bathrooms are kind of less than ideal, for being high and small floorspace and width, far as for youngsters to goof around and explore or do short flights and so on in. There is not much for them to choose from in those conditions, and, they wish to be 'high' as possible, when perching or roosting, so...


Makes sense he would end up perching on the Shower Curtain Rod...since really, there is not much else to do or elect in there.


Catch him with the lights out...or in a dim light...if need be.


'Defiance' is a normal healthy attitude for them to have, and, shows both confidence and acceptence of you as a sort of peer or acquaintance...in it's way.


Phil
Lv


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

" 'Defiance' is a normal healthy attitude for them to have, and, shows both confidence and acceptence of you as a sort of peer or acquaintance...in it's way."

I agree that the mild defiance he expresses indicates a degree of understanding. I read it as he trusts me enough to be himself, to express himself, to insist on what he wants. He understands that I'm trying to communicate with him, and this is his way of communicating to me that he wants to be free, and he understands me enough to believe that I care about him.

When my husband comes into the room, (which he must because it's the bathroom, and even though DH is calm and quiet, and not even approaching the bird, but still in a fairly small space with him) Skyler acts totally different, freaking out, acting trapped and frightened. DH is very kind, but hasn't been hands on with Skyler. 

Below the quick reply text window, it says Options / Quote message in reply? 
I try to check that box, but it doesn't check.

Hey, look, I'm a fledgling! whee!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Just use the 'quote' Button which appear in the bottom right hand corner of the Post you wish to 'quote'...it qill automatically quote the Post in Reply Window.


Otherwise, you can use HTML as -




> text [sign-for-backslash-quote]
> 
> And it will put the text into a 'quote' format.
> 
> ...


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks, Phil! 

I'll test it...



pdpbison said:


> Oh! If Pigeons could only speak plain English! I would love to hear their comments and other communications.
> 
> Lol...
> 
> ...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

> Text
> 
> 
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Friend, try holding down the left button to drag & highlight the text you want to quote, then hitting the quote button, that should do it.

Yeah, I am with Phil, hold off a few days on the exercise to make sure he has put on a bit more weight and gained back a bit more strength. The cover the mirror and, as mentioned, remove/put away anything that can dragged down or knocked over. If you put seeds and water out for him, don't worry too much, they have quite a sharp eye, he will see them.

Karyn


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

> “I know that you believe you understand what you think I said, but I'm not sure you realize that what you heard is not what I meant.”
> Robert McCloskey


OK Karyn, I won't encourage him to exercise. He does seem to be enjoying his time in the bathroom now.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

WooHoo!!


You got it...


You could set a Pie Pan of cool Water out for him also...at this age, they often begin to have urges to Bathe.


You can wiggle-splash your fingers in it also, so he sees you do it, to invite him.


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok, I'll offer him a bath. I'll set it down in the tub, but I'll be surprised if he goes down there. He seems to be staying high. 

BTW, two wounds are healed but one is still very crusty, it's on his back or shoulder near wing.


----------

